# Reduce Number Of ZEROES



## PoNA ELLY (21 مايو 2012)

لاحظت حاجه ف كذا قسم انا وبتصفح المنتدي

إن في مواضيع عدد الردود فيها zero

ولا حتي مشرف القسم رادد علي الموضوع

إيه المشكله إن كل اللي بيقرأ الموضوع دا دلوقت
ياخد باله ونشجع الناس اللي ماحدش رد علي مواضيعها

انا عن نفسي مش بيفرق معايا اوي الموضوع ده واعضاء كتير برضو كده

لكن فاكر لما كنت مشترك جديد ف المنتدي لما كنت بحط موضوع
كنت بستني ردود الناس

والكتاب بيقول شجعوا صغار النفوس

وحقيقه إن أي حد أيا كان مين محتاج اننا نشجعه

ودي هتخلي الناس اللي بتحط مواضيع تستمر

العكس مثلا حد حط كذا موضوع وبالصدفه كذا موضوع محدش رد عليه
اكيد هيتضايق او يفتكر انه حاطط موضوع مش حلو

وحتي لو حد حاطط موضوع ما عجبكش
سيبله تعليق علي تعبه انه جاب الموضوع

ودا شئ هيزود الترابط بين كل الأعضاء 

وممكن روك يعمل جزء اسمه المواضيع التي لم يتم الرد عليها

شفتها ف كذا منتدي

وبمجرد الرد الموضوع يختفي من الجزء ده 

اتمني اننا نشجع الناس

وربنا يعوض محبتكم

سلام الرب يكون معاكم​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مايو 2012)

*ياريت فعلا روك يعملها، مش بس عشان نرد على المواضيع لأ، عشان المواضيع اللي الواحد مش متعود يرد عليها لانها مش في الأقسام الخاصة بيه، هايبدأ يلاقيها قدامه فيقرأها وبالتالي تزيد ثقافته..
فكرة كويسة...
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (24 مايو 2012)

ياريت روك فعلا يشاركنا برايه ف الموضوع ده​


----------



## aymonded (24 مايو 2012)

طبعاً أنا عن نفسي باتمنى أرى الرد على أي موضوع ولو كان رد صغير، أعرف من خلاله هل فيه اهتمام أم ليس هناك داعي أكتب، وأُكمل في مكان آخر، لأن ممكن زوار كتير يدخلوا الموضوع بس مش في حد بيستفيد، يعني اتمنى عن نفسي أسمع رأي الناس، هل أكمل الموضوع والا أقصر واختصر فيه، والا بلاش الموضوعات دية مثلاً، عوضاً عن كتابة موضوع لا يهتم به أحد على الإطلاق، لذلك لم استكمل موضوعات كثيرة وقلت انها اتنست ولم يعد أحد يريد القراءة فيها للاستفادة، فربما يكون الموضوع ثقيل على الناس، لأن ساعات لا يريد الناس مثل هذه الموضوعات، أو قد تكون صعبه عليهم وتحتاج تبسيط أكثر، أو ربما مثل نوعية كتابتي وطريقتي لا تروق للبعض...

طبعاً أنا عمري ما فكرت في أي تشجيع، ولكن بافكر ازاي أفيد القاعدة العريضة من الناس، وانا أن كنت توقفت عن الاسترسال في كثير من الموضوعات المسلسلة لأني لا أدري هل أكملها أم أتوقف أفضل، لأن لا يستفيد أحد منها لطولها، لأن في موضوعات تحتاج لوقت طويل ودراسة مضنية طويلة مع الصبر مثل موضوع دراسة الذبائح، الذي كتبت فيه دراسة مُفصلة عن ذبيحتين فقط ولم أكمل فيه لأني لم أجد اهتماماً من أحد لمثل هذا الموضوع، ولا حتى في أي منتدى دخلت فيه حتى الآن، إلا بعض الأجزاء منه فقط، والباقي = صفر في الاهتمام والرد، لدرجة أن في بعض الأجزاء كُتبت وفضلت حوالي 7 أشهر لم يدخلها سوى 8 فقط وكانوا من الزوار، والله أعلم قرأوها واستفادوا والا دخلوا غلط وخرجوا مرة أخرى !!!!

عموماً أتمنى أن يكون في قسم للموضوعات التي لم يتم الرد عليها لكي تكون تشجيع للمبتدأين معنا في المنتدى، وأيضاً لمعرفة هل كاتب أي موضوع من الذي لم يلقى اهتماماً يسترسل ويكمل فيه أم يتوقف ولا داعي للتعب والبحث والكتابة !!!

أشكركم يا إخوتي على هذا الاقتراح الرائع، كونوا معافين؛ النعمة معكم
​


----------



## خادم البتول (25 مايو 2012)

أولا أنتهز الفرصة لأشكر الأخ الحبيب *أبانوب *على اقتراحه الرائع، وعموما على كل مشاركاته خاصة الأخيرة التي عاصرتها، لأني بالحقيقة رأيت فيها نشاطا وخدمة متميزة جدا، كما أن كثيرا من إسهامه، كهذه الرسالة نفسها، يهتم بالآخرين وبالشأن العام وليس برسائله الشخصية، مما يؤهله إن شاء الله ليكون ذات يوم مشرفا رائعا.  إليك أخي الحبيب وردة مريمية :16_4_10:


  أما رأيي الشخصي، إذا سمحتم لي، فهو بالعكس: أنا لا أوافق على هذا الاقتراح. :t33:


  أو بتفصيل أدق: أفضل التمييز هنا بين الأعضاء الجدد الذي يحتاجون التشجيع والدعم، وبين الأعضاء القدامى، الذين كتبوا عشرات بل مئات وآلاف الرسائل. على ذلك فأنا في الحقيقة، نعم، أشجع وأدعم هذا الاقتراح بل وبقوة ولكن فقط للأعضاء الجدد الذين لم تتجاوز مراسلاتهم 10 أو 20 رسالة. وليس يعني هذا الرد بالضرورة على كل رسالة، ولكن من المهم أن يتلقى هذا العضو الجديد أي رد من وقت لآخر خلال هذه المرحلة الأولى، دعما وتشجيعا على الاستمرار.


  أما الأعضاء القدامى فبالعكس: عدم الرد هنا ـ كما رصده الأخ الحبيب أيمونديد ـ قد يفيد بالفعل كعلامة أن أحدا ليس مهتما. بل من الممكن إذا طبقنا هذا الاقتراح على القدامى أن يرد المقربون للعضو على رسالته ولكن فقط من باب التكريم والتقدير، أو حتى الحرج، وليس لأنهم حقا مهتمون بالموضوع الذي ربما لم يقرأه أحد منهم بالكلية. لا أعتقد أبدا أن شخصا مثل أيمونديد سيكون سعيدا إذا بدأ *بحثا طويلا مضنيا*، مثلا عن الذبائح، ثم جاءته إشارة زائفة فاستمر يقضي الوقت والجهد في موضوع يظن أن هناك من ينتظره بينما في الحقيقة لا يقرأه ختاما أحد، بغض النظر عندئذ عن وجود الردود أو عدد الزيارات! 


  ثم أن هناك حقيقة أخرى في هذا الشأن، وهي روحية إلى حد ما، وخلاصتها أن الرسائل تنادي قراءها وتظهر لهم. على سبيل المثال: أحيانا نكتب موضوعا شديد الأهمية ونعرف أن "فلان" هو أكثر مَن يفيد من هذا الموضوع لو أنه قرأه. ولكن لأن "فلان" ليس بالحقيقة مستعدا من الناحية الروحية لهذه الرسالة وما فيها، فإنه بالعكس لا يراها، ولو رآها قد يقرأ فقط العنوان ثم يتجاهلها! ثم على العكس تماما: يراها شخص آخر كـُتبت هذه الرسالة أصلا لأجله، وإن كنا نحن أثناء الكتابة لا نعرف ذلك أو حتى نعرفه. لذلك حقا: "على فهمك لا تعتمد"!


  فإذا كان نصيب أي رسالة في النهاية فقط 8 زيارات، مثلا، أو فقط "زيرو" من الردود، فليس معنى هذا أن الرسالة نفسها ليست مهمة أو مستحقة، وإنما فقط معناه أنها جاءت من بعد روحي ليس بعد نشطا في هذا الموقع، وليس إلا ثمانية أشخاص فقط هم الذين يتجولون عند حدوده. ذلك في الحقيقة ينطبق على كل رسالة بلا استثناء،حتى لو كانت رسالة علمية أو أدبية وليس بالضرورة دينية. *بل الموقع كله *تنطبق عليه هذه القاعدة!


  لكل ذلك فأنا ـ ختاما ـ ضد الاقتراح عموما، لكنني معه فقط كتشجيع للجدد، خاصة صغار السن أو البنات الذين قد يكون لديهم منطقيا بعض الخجل.


----------



## aymonded (25 مايو 2012)

بالطبع أخي العزيز عندك حق في كل ما تقول، لأن عن نفسي أرى الكثيرين يعلقون في بعض الموضوعات التي كتبتها، ولكن في الواقع انه لم يتم قراءة أي شيء فيها، أو ربما تم قراءة العنوان فقط، مما يسبب لي ضيق شديد لأني أشعر بمجاملة ليس لها مجال في الموضوع، لأن بطبعي لا أكتب لأجل المجاملة بل لأجل الاستفادة الحقيقية، وانا بالطبع مع الاقتراح للمبتدئين في المنتدى وبخاصة من تتراوح موضوعاتهم ما بين 5 إلى 15 ولم يرد على أغلبها أحد، مع الالتزام بقراءة الموضوع فعلاً والرد عليه بأمانة لكي يستفيد الكاتب من الرد ولا يكون مجرد مجاملة فقط، وما من مانع من التشجيع ولكن لا يتم الرد لأجل الرد، أو لكي يكون مجرد تحفيز على الكتابة والمشاركة في المنتدى، لأن كاتب الموضوع سيتضايق جداً ويشعر أن وجوده غير مفيد، ولو استمر مثل هذه التعليقات المجردة من القراءة، لن يتعب نفسه بعد ذلك في كتابة موضوع مرة أخرى، بل سيكتفي بالنقل طالما لا يقرأ أحد ويرد للمجاملة فقط ...

وعن تجربة أضحكتني فعلاً، كنت في منتدى آخر، كمشرف عام فيه ومسئول عن فتح الموضوعات وقبولها، فكان اسمي معروف بنفس ذات الاسم اللي اخترته في التسجيل هنا، لأنه نفس اسمي في كل مكان، وكان هناك شخص ما دخل المنتدى وكتب كام موضوع، ولأنه عرف من هم المشرفين فأخذ يرد في كل موضوع لهم قائلاً: [ موضوع رائع، موضوع في منتهى الجمال، موضوع ولا أروع... الخ الخ ]، ورد على كام موضوع لي كما لغيري، بنفس ذات الطريقة ....

ولكن يظهر لأنه بيعلق بناء على الاسم فلما وجد اسمي في موضوع، دخل يكتب [ موضوع رائع وجميل يستحق التقييم، أشكرك أخي الحبيب عليه، نريد المزيد ]، وعلى ما يبدو أنه لم يقرأ المكتوب في الموضوع على الإطلاق، لأن الموضوع كان عبارة عن رسالة قلت فيها على وجه الدقة [ قد تم غلق قسم الألعاب مؤقتاً لمدة 6 ايام ]، هههههههههههه ورد هو عليه [ موضوع رائع وجميل يستحق التقييم، أشكرك أخي الحبيب عليه، نريد المزيد ]، طبعاً يظهر كان واخد الكلمة كوبي ووضعها باست في أكثر من 10 موضوعات، من ضمنهم هذا الموضوع، وموضوع آخر عن خبر وفاة والد أحد الأعضاء معنا، وتعجبت أن رده عليه أنه [ موضوع رائع وجميل يستحق التقييم، أشكرك أخي الحبيب عليه، نريد المزيد ] !!!! هههههههههههههههههه

فاتمنى فعلاً اللي بيدخل أي موضوع يقرأه بتدقيق قبل أي رد فيه ... وأشكرك أخي الحبيب مرة أخرى على رأيك الحكيم، النعمة معك، صلي من أجلي
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 مايو 2012)

*فكره حلوه-- اوقات ناس تحط موضيع فى وقت بدرى و مش حد موجود وو تلاقى الموضوع نزل و اختفى و محدش اخد باله منه-- هيا فكره حلوه- اقتراح حلو--*


----------



## aymonded (25 مايو 2012)

كلامك صح فعلاً، لأن في ناس مهتمة بالموضوعات فعلاً، بس من كثرة نزول الموضوعات بتختفي الموضوعات الجديدة أن لم يتم الدخول على [ خيارات سريعة واختيار مشاركات اليوم ] فقليليين اللي يعرفوها، لذلك لا ينتبهون للموضوعات الجديدة التي تنزل للأعضاء، مع أنه توجد موضوعات رائعة لكثيرين فعلاً، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (25 مايو 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> أولا أنتهز الفرصة لأشكر الأخ الحبيب *أبانوب *على اقتراحه الرائع، وعموما على كل مشاركاته خاصة الأخيرة التي عاصرتها، لأني بالحقيقة رأيت فيها نشاطا وخدمة متميزة جدا، كما أن كثيرا من إسهامه، كهذه الرسالة نفسها، يهتم بالآخرين وبالشأن العام وليس برسائله الشخصية، مما يؤهله إن شاء الله ليكون ذات يوم مشرفا رائعا.  إليك أخي الحبيب وردة مريمية :16_4_10:
> 
> 
> أما رأيي الشخصي، إذا سمحتم لي، فهو بالعكس: أنا لا أوافق على هذا الاقتراح. :t33:
> ...



أخي الحبيب خادم البتول اشكرك جداا علي محبتك الكبيره وعلي اهدائك الرائع انا ما استاهلش محبتك دي كلها

بتفق معاك ف الرأي لكن شايف إن مميزات الموضوع لو اتعمل -المواضيع التي لم يتم الرد عليها - هتبقي المميزات اكتر من العيوب بكتر 

ربنا يرتب ما فيه الخير

سلام الرب يكون معاك​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (25 مايو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> طبعاً أنا عن نفسي باتمنى أرى الرد على أي موضوع ولو كان رد صغير، أعرف من خلاله هل فيه اهتمام أم ليس هناك داعي أكتب، وأُكمل في مكان آخر، لأن ممكن زوار كتير يدخلوا الموضوع بس مش في حد بيستفيد، يعني اتمنى عن نفسي أسمع رأي الناس، هل أكمل الموضوع والا أقصر واختصر فيه، والا بلاش الموضوعات دية مثلاً، عوضاً عن كتابة موضوع لا يهتم به أحد على الإطلاق، لذلك لم استكمل موضوعات كثيرة وقلت انها اتنست ولم يعد أحد يريد القراءة فيها للاستفادة، فربما يكون الموضوع ثقيل على الناس، لأن ساعات لا يريد الناس مثل هذه الموضوعات، أو قد تكون صعبه عليهم وتحتاج تبسيط أكثر، أو ربما مثل نوعية كتابتي وطريقتي لا تروق للبعض...
> 
> طبعاً أنا عمري ما فكرت في أي تشجيع، ولكن بافكر ازاي أفيد القاعدة العريضة من الناس، وانا أن كنت توقفت عن الاسترسال في كثير من الموضوعات المسلسلة لأني لا أدري هل أكملها أم أتوقف أفضل، لأن لا يستفيد أحد منها لطولها، لأن في موضوعات تحتاج لوقت طويل ودراسة مضنية طويلة مع الصبر مثل موضوع دراسة الذبائح، الذي كتبت فيه دراسة مُفصلة عن ذبيحتين فقط ولم أكمل فيه لأني لم أجد اهتماماً من أحد لمثل هذا الموضوع، ولا حتى في أي منتدى دخلت فيه حتى الآن، إلا بعض الأجزاء منه فقط، والباقي = صفر في الاهتمام والرد، لدرجة أن في بعض الأجزاء كُتبت وفضلت حوالي 7 أشهر لم يدخلها سوى 8 فقط وكانوا من الزوار، والله أعلم قرأوها واستفادوا والا دخلوا غلط وخرجوا مرة أخرى !!!!
> 
> ...



استاذي الكبير عند حق وكلامك فعلا من ابعاد الموضوع المهمه 

ميرسي لرايك الجميل ومشاركتك

سلام الرب يكون معاك ​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (25 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *ياريت فعلا روك يعملها، مش بس عشان نرد على المواضيع لأ، عشان المواضيع اللي الواحد مش متعود يرد عليها لانها مش في الأقسام الخاصة بيه، هايبدأ يلاقيها قدامه فيقرأها وبالتالي تزيد ثقافته..
> فكرة كويسة...
> *



اشكرك استاذي مولكا علي مرورك ورأيك الجميل

سلام الرب يكون معاك ​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (25 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *فكره حلوه-- اوقات ناس تحط موضيع فى وقت بدرى و مش حد موجود وو تلاقى الموضوع نزل و اختفى و محدش اخد باله منه-- هيا فكره حلوه- اقتراح حلو--*



ميرسي علي مشاركتك برأيك

سلام الرب يكون معاكي ​


----------



## My Rock (27 مايو 2012)

رابط للمواضيع التي لم يتم الرد عليها بعد


----------



## PoNA ELLY (30 مايو 2012)

روك انا كان قصدي ان الرابط يبقي واضح للكل

زي مركز الكنيسه لرفع الصور 

يا تري ايه رأيك ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2012)

لا أستطيع إضافة خاصية جديدة بناء على طلب عضو واحد لكن لا مانع عندي إذا كان هناك تـاييد من بقية الأعضاء.


----------



## PoNA ELLY (30 مايو 2012)

أعتقــد تــأييــد الأعضــاء واضح ف الموضوع 

ياريت تقرا التعليقات 

او ممكن نعمل استفتاء عام للكل​


----------



## Critic (30 مايو 2012)

مش لازم خاصية , ممكن موضوع مثبت فى المنتدى العام


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> أعتقــد تــأييــد الأعضــاء واضح ف الموضوع
> 
> ياريت تقرا التعليقات
> 
> او ممكن نعمل استفتاء عام للكل​



مع كل إحترامي ومحبتي لمن شارك، يبقى العدد قليل وغير كافي لأخذ قرار.



Critic قال:


> مش لازم خاصية , ممكن موضوع مثبت فى المنتدى العام



انت تأمر.


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2012)

المواضيع التي بدون ردود


----------

